# Shimano -vs- Specialized Shoe fit



## ViperDom (Sep 28, 2016)

I've had a pair of Shimano shoes for the past 5years (not sure which model, ~160$ retail w/CF sole) in size 43 that used to fit me Perfect. 
The past few years i have been running a lot and my foot size has apparently increased enough to make these shoes feel a 1/2 size too SMALL. My toes are right at the end of toebox and certain efforts cause pain at the tips of toes.

In contrast, i have a pair of Specialized Torch 2.0 Road Shoes in sz43.0 that i've had for a year. These interestingly fit about a 1/2 sz too LARGE with noticeable extra length in the toebox. 

In summery: Shimano43.0 too small, Specialized43.0 too big

I'd like to get a new pair of MTB & Road shoes but am now confused where to start with selecting the proper size/brand. My desired fit for both road&MTB is a wide toe-box with minimal extra length. Obviously the best way to achieve this would be to try on as many shoes as possible. Unfortunately i do not have any local stores that stock a variety of higher-end shoes in different sizes for me to compare. It might come down to driving a further distance to seek out a proper shop, But in the meantime:

Any advice on differing fit between Brand-to-Brand, and MTB-to-Road shoes, would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

I've been a big fan of Shimano shoes for many years now since they are one of the few brands that offer wide sizes along with standard sizes. If you want the extra width toe box without extra length, a wide shoe might be a good option for you. 

I have been using wide Shimano XC90's for years now on my gravel/commuter bike and for about 1 season on the mountain bike before I went back to flats on the mountain bike. Super comfortable, lightweight and have been very durable.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

IME a Specialized euro size 44 = Shimano size 45 so there's a frame of reference for you. It looks like you've found the same thing to be true.

I just bought a pair of the latest version of Shimano ME7 Wide shoes and while they're wider than the regular version they're not what I would describe as genuinely wide. In fact, they're built on a narrower last than the previous version.

Note the two "vents" on the side. This is the latest version:








Shimano ME702 Cycling Shoe - Men's - Bike


Buy the Shimano ME702 Cycling Shoe - Men's online or shop all Bike from Backcountry.com.




www.backcountry.com





If you can find the previous version in your size, they're pretty roomy inside.

Note the multiple little vent holes on the upper. This is the older, wider version:








Shimano SH-ME7 Cycling Shoe - Men's - Bike


Buy the Shimano SH-ME7 Cycling Shoe - Men's online or shop all Bike from Backcountry.com.




www.backcountry.com


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Not my experience. I currently run Shimano ME5 and Specialized 2FO. Both size 45. Both fit my foot exactly the same. The Shimano has a bit wider toebox.


----------



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

With the Specialized I have to go one US size bigger than on the Shimano.


----------

